# .260, 6.5creed or 6.0 creed



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Got the itch for a new build soon. Might try and build 2 identical rifles one for me and one for my son but his will be a lefty. Mostly be range guns but will want to kill something with it im sure. 

Who has any of these and whats your opinions (good and bad)


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Flip a coin....no bad choice and they are all so very similar.

If it were me I would do the .260 remington. I think long term factory ammo availability will favor this one.
6.5 Creedmoor is a very tight second.

I wouldn't consider the 6.0......the 6.5 does everything better.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I am in the exact same situation with making a decision about caliber. I was leaning VERY heavily toward the 6.5-284 but I think I have make my final decision and that is to go with the 260. MAYBE 260 AI but probably not due to all of the fire forming, etc.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Definitely go with one of the 6.5s. They are pretty much ballistic twins. So looks around for compent availablilty and go with what is more popular. I'd say .260 would be better long term as sgrem said.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

6.5 Grendel is the one. Little recoil and runs rings around a .308 at distance. Go to the 6.5 Grendel forum and read up. Easy to reload and good off the shelf ammo as well.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Love my Grendel!!! Most fun to shoot and cheap to feed. Puts any North American game other than brown bear and African Plains game down like you took the batteries out of them at any ethical hunting range. Recoil doesn't even knock you off your sight picture.

The sectional density of the 6.5 is well proven game killer at any ethick range. The ballistic coefficient is a well proven on the bench for long range work beyond most shooters capability. 

Yes ...even in the Grendel.


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

.260 has more options for hunting ammo. match ammo runs almost $3 per round.

6.5C has a couple extra options for match/target and they are no more than $1.50/round.

Since you handload that may not matter.

They both will launch the same 140gr bullets at 2700+ fps so the biggest difference may be the platform it is going in. For an auto, 6.5C is probably a better choice although .260 can also work well. For a bolt gun, I would take the .260.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

BradV said:


> .260 has more options for hunting ammo. match ammo runs almost $3 per round.
> 
> 6.5C has a couple extra options for match/target and they are no more than $1.50/round.
> 
> ...


Yea, i dont think that reloading for it was mentioned. I will definitely be working up a load for it and not shooting much factory ammo. Also what wasn't mentioned was this one or (these) will be bolt guns not autos.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

jaime1982 said:


> Yea, i dont think that reloading for it was mentioned. I will definitely be working up a load for it and not shooting much factory ammo. Also what wasn't mentioned was this one or (these) will be bolt guns not autos.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I kind of assumed so on both of those points haha.

Since ammo isn't a concern, .260 is a great option. Many times I wouldn't think you could hit the lands in a .260 in a factory rifle, but if you are having a barrel chambered you probably have the option for far less jump when constricted to mag length rounds. Many bullets aren't very jump sensitive anyway, so again that may not matter to you. That would be the only area a 6.5C may be advantageous in a short action.

The new Hornady ELD-X 143gr looks like a very promising bullet  .625G1 / .315G7 BC on a bullet designed for reliable expansion while hunting.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've thought about the .260, it impressed me and ammunition is easy to order.

But I'm wanting a 6.5 Creedmoor and have been shopping rifles. Had to drill a new water well earlier this month so my play money is tight but it gives me more time to shop.

Good luck on your choice!

TH


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I have shot both 260 and 6.5 Creedmoor both are great Calibers. I am currently shooting the 260 its a little more for giving on hand loads. Another Round mite check into is 6.5x47 That's what most people in PRS is going to now.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Im not big into long range shooting so sub 500yds would be my max range. Also not trying to break the bank if i decide to make 2. Thinking of an ADL action. Kinda going for this look but maybe a twisted barrel or bolt plus a new knob. Ive got maybe $900 in this one or a pinch more.
New rifle 430
Timney 130
Stock 125
Scope,rings, bases 200(maybe 250)










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

jaime1982 said:


> Im not big into long range shooting so sub 500yds would be my max range. Also not trying to break the bank if i decide to make 2. Thinking of an ADL action. Kinda going for this look but maybe a twisted barrel or bolt plus a new knob. Ive got maybe $900 in this one or a pinch more.
> New rifle 430
> Timney 130
> Stock 125
> ...


So you are planning to dress up a stock rifle? That is cool.

I was just assuming that you were planning a accruized custom rifle with new barrel, etc.

Remington makes a 700 SPS in the 260, list price is over $700 if you can find one. I think your caliber options will be pretty limited if you are going with the ADL model. Probably a 270 or 243 would have to be selected in that model rifle without replacing the barrel. And I am not sure you can get into a rifle with a replaced barrel for less than $1000 unless you know a gunsmith who will do the work for free. Most are in the $1200+ range to accurize the action and assemble plus $400+ for a new barrel.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

RB II said:


> So you are planning to dress up a stock rifle? That is cool.
> 
> I was just assuming that you were planning a accruized custom rifle with new barrel, etc.
> 
> Remington makes a 700 SPS in the 260, list price is over $700 if you can find one. I think your caliber options will be pretty limited if you are going with the ADL model. Probably a 270 or 243 would have to be selected in that model rifle without replacing the barrel. And I am not sure you can get into a rifle with a replaced barrel for less than $1000 unless you know a gunsmith who will do the work for free. Most are in the $1200+ range to accurize the action and assemble plus $400+ for a new barrel.


Not planning to use a stock rifle. Just kinda planned on using the ADL-short action as a doner , need to read more on accurizing, then upgrade the trigger and stock and having the barrel changed and bedded.

If 1600ish can get me what you explained above thats in my range plus glass and any other cosmetics. Especially if i make 2 of them. I want to give one to my son for his 15th Bday.

Not sure if i need to go through the accurizing or any fancy blueprinting.

Sorry if my response is kinda clappy , im on my phone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

The $1600 is just the gun smithing/accurizing and new barrel. New stock, trigger, bolt and/or optics are extra. You need to figure somewhere in the $2500 range all in for everything, but that doesn't include a $2000 scope either.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Howa is offering a mini mauser in 6.5 grendel that should be a bargain . CZ is supposed to be offering a bolt in a mini mauser action in 6.5 grendel in the near future also. I have a 7.62 x39 CZ that ti will be re barreling to a Gredel in the near future. Should be a do most rifle. GG


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I will say that the Grendel is the best you can do maximizing the AR 15 platform....if you are going to go AR 15 go Grendel....if Bolt dont....go 260 rem. Grendel is not a strong offering in a bolt gun so why limit yourself.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

6.5 creedmoor vote here.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

sgrem said:


> I will say that the Grendel is the best you can do maximizing the AR 15 platform....if you are going to go AR 15 go Grendel....if Bolt dont....go 260 rem. Grendel is not a strong offering in a bolt gun so why limit yourself.


The 6.5 Grendel in bolt action = cute mini-Mauser action....especially in the case of the CZ.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

sgrem said:


> I will say that the Grendel is the best you can do maximizing the AR 15 platform....if you are going to go AR 15 go Grendel....if Bolt dont....go 260 rem. Grendel is not a strong offering in a bolt gun so why limit yourself.


My next build is gonna be the AR15 in Grendel for long range and hog shootin. I'm glad I read this thread!!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

If you hand load the .260 is not to expensive, if your buying over the counter that is another story.

You can resize .243 brass for the .260. just an FYI


John


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

A 6.5bullet will kill anything you shoot.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

HEADSHAKER said:


> A 6.5bullet will kill anything you shoot.


Both 243 & 260 are based off the 308 case that's why I picked 260 
But as stated 6.5 will kill most any critter in North America


----------



## Bone Cruncher (May 22, 2006)

I built a 260 Remington on the AR 10 platform using a Lija 24" barrel and it is a tack driver! Loading 140 grain Nosler Paritions and IMR 4831 powder made a 3 shot group under 1/2" @ 100 yards. This combination is a dream to shoot, but took time to get the right load combination. The 6.5 Grendel is another excellent round but if you are reloading you have to run them up close to max loads to get the velocity, that's how the factory loads are. The Grendel is very finicky about it's reloading, but once you get it dialed in it is a sweet tack driver! No matter what round you choose if you reload you are going to have to put the time in finding out what exact round and powder combo works for your gun, every rifle is different.


----------



## sand storm (Mar 15, 2012)

I own a Remington 700 mountain rifle in 260. This is a awesome caliber. I had a creed more and was ok. You cant go wrong with a 260 in my book!


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*.260*

The first bolt action rifle I ever owned besides a .222 is a 6.5 x 55 Swedish Mauser I bought from a friend of mine for $150.00. It has gone through a major overhaul from it's original form but still has the same barrel in it. I carried it around for years and shot several deer and pigs with it so when I read about the .260 I had to give it a try. I picked up a Yugo 98 action at a gun show and had it re-barreled to a .260. The military stock wasn't too stained up so I messed with it a little bit and after a little glass work I got it fitting pretty good, an aftermarket stock would be a better choice. I actually did two of these, the second one was in a Fajen synthetic stock that had a bull barrel for a birthday present for a friend of mine. Can't beat a good Mauser Action and they make accurate rifles with a little work. The magazines and followers will feed the .260 just fine, I have had to do a little reshaping on the extractors on a couple of .308's I had barrelled but only a minor amount of work. Mine likes 120 grain Ballistic Tip's and Varget.


----------



## sand storm (Mar 15, 2012)

Sweeeet!!!!! 260 all the way! luv it!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

sand storm said:


> I own a Remington 700 mountain rifle in 260. This is a awesome caliber. I had a creed more and was ok. You cant go wrong with a 260 in my book!


I picked up one of these while I was browsing in a gun shop a few years ago, loved the look and feel but ended up with .270 that day instead. Still KICKING myself.........


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Anyone ever see a 6.5 creed in an sbr? I want to use it to hunt so 500yds or less shots. I found this too.


----------



## Bang Steel (Feb 1, 2016)

I would vote for a Rem 260, its a great round, its short action and has a longer barrel life than a 6.5. I personally shoot a Savage 12 LRP, its heavy but an extremely accurate weapon. Remington now has the gen 2 5-R in a 260 that would be worth looking at. 

Buy Lapua brass , a 140 bullet, some good powder and then send them down range.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I went with the 260 Remington. 700 LA donor rifle. Bartlein bbl, HS Precision stock and Timney trigger. Nightforce NXS scope.


----------



## Guntown (Sep 18, 2012)

Dropping these two off at my gunsmith next week. Going to be a 257wby mag and a 6.5 creed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmm (Jun 7, 2013)

Some of the barrel makers offer rebarreling services. I think hart, pac-nor and some others. Pretty reasonable prices, but sometimes a long turnaround. Truing an action will help, but is not totally necessary for a sporter style rifle. You can buy a spiral or interrupted fluted barrel for about 450.00 and probably have it chambered and installed for another 300.00 or so.you can get a mcmillan game scout with pillars already installed for less than 600.00 and fit it yourself. If you already have a donor action you shoul be able to put one together less scope for around 1500.00.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm building a 6.5 CM at Hill Country Rifles right now. Cant wait to get it!


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

So now my mind is wondering some more, im now leaning towards a small,sbr hunting rifle instead of a bolt gun. I dont shoot long range and probably wont start. This guy has a good read on 6.5 creed.
http://rifleshooter.com/2016/02/6-5...el-length-on-velocity-cutting-up-a-creedmoor/

I have a 300blk sbr but i want something with more thump.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Just read through your thread...I see you've decided against a bolt gun...shame!

I just got my barreled action back Monday...it took Douglas Barrel 5 days to have it in the mail headed back to me!

Found a 98 Colombian mauser action at a good price and it barreled in 6.5-06.

Talk about getting the most out of the 6.5 with having to go to a magnum! I can't wait to get this one to the range!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Wado said:


> The first bolt action rifle I ever owned besides a .222 is a 6.5 x 55 Swedish Mauser I bought from a friend of mine for $150.00. It has gone through a major overhaul from it's original form but still has the same barrel in it. I carried it around for years and shot several deer and pigs with it so when I read about the .260 I had to give it a try. I picked up a Yugo 98 action at a gun show and had it re-barreled to a .260. The military stock wasn't too stained up so I messed with it a little bit and after a little glass work I got it fitting pretty good, an aftermarket stock would be a better choice. I actually did two of these, the second one was in a Fajen synthetic stock that had a bull barrel for a birthday present for a friend of mine. Can't beat a good Mauser Action and they make accurate rifles with a little work. The magazines and followers will feed the .260 just fine, I have had to do a little reshaping on the extractors on a couple of .308's I had barrelled but only a minor amount of work. Mine likes 120 grain Ballistic Tip's and Varget.


Nice job...guys on the mauser forms would die if they seen you running that in the M48...LOL

Personally I like the action but its not got much of a following.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Mauser Actions*

My favorite were VZ 24's. I built a bunch of sporters on that action. I had three 257 Roberts at one time all in different stocks. One was in a Fajen laminate, a beauty. I kept one that is in the military stock whittled down and the other was stainless barreled in a military stock I worked on three months with a rasp and sandpaper. A little lady owns it and has tagged many a deer with it. Too many to remember.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I have two VZ-24's One 7mm RM and one 300 WM the 300 is at ER Shaw getting a SS heavy target barrel fitted on it...can't wait to get that one back too. I had a VZ-24 in 280 REM with a stainless barrel...man it shot good...really miss that one!

I currently have 4 mauser project guns working! Two are in M48's 308 and 6.5X55, the VZ-24 and the Colombian. The two M48's I did all the metal work...bolts, head spaced, drill&tap for scopes and home made CDI style bottom metal for the 308.

The 6.5X55 gets range time this weekend. It's currently in a Archangel mauser stock waiting on wood to get here. Everything except the 300 WM will most like spend a little time in the Archangel waiting on their stocks to come in.
.
Sorry for the highjack job on your thread...mauser guys are like that!


----------

